# Aquabid newbie help



## xxbettaxxopalxx (Dec 6, 2014)

So i won a bid for a beautiful golden HM male. How long does the shipping usually take? Do they give u tracking? I know they ship once a week? Fish coming from thailand and being shipped to transhipper in sacramento i live in sonoma county.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I know when I get coral it depends on the shipper or the requested method. I would contact the seller for more information. You should also see about getting a tracking number when it ships out, it is important to coordinate a time you can be there to receive the package and the tracking can help with that.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> I know when I get coral it depends on the shipper or the requested method. I would contact the seller for more information. You should also see about getting a tracking number when it ships out, it is important to coordinate a time you can be there to receive the package and the tracking can help with that.



Agreed! I usually order or bid on fish if the sellers ship the next week or so. So then less time will be spent waiting on the fish  

Btw did you use Julie Tran? I'm just curious because I use her and pick my fish up from her personally.


----------

